# Eclipse und HSQLDB



## Hatschi (7. Feb 2010)

Ich benutze schon seit einer geraumen Zeit Eclipse Java EE, bin aber erst kürzlich zum ersten mal in Verlegenheit gekommen mit Datenbanken (in meinem Fall die hsqldb) zu arbeiten. Mein guter Freund "Java ist auch eine Insel" habe ich bereits befragt. Angeblich bietet Eclipse ja da schon eine Menge tolle Tools an ABER (jetzt kommt das Problem):
Unter 23.2.3 (Eclipse-Plugins zum Durchschauen von Datenbanken) wird das Eclipse WTP angesprochen, welches (da ich ja das Java EE benutze) eigentlich haben sollte. Ich find aber schon den angegebenen Pfad nicht ("File - New - Other..." hab ich noch, aber den Rest nicht mehr). Also hab ich mir gedacht lade ich mir doch mal das oben erwähnte "quantum" runter, aber auch das funktioniert nicht. Ich hab mich dann durch google durchgewühlt und Ende des Liedes ist momentan, dass ich nur noch Eclipse SDK (oder wie das auch heißt - zumindest die "normale" Version von Eclipse) installiert habe (als ich versuchte das GEF zu installieren) und alles natürlich noch nicht funktioniert. Ich zweifel langsam (wahrscheinlich berechtigt) an meiner Genialität... Ich weiß mir echt keinen anderen Rat mehr, als euch mit meinem Problem zu nerven... Ich hab echt schon den letzten kompletten Tag mir ein Bein ausgerissen. Hoffe auf Hilfe...


----------



## maki (8. Feb 2010)

Eclipse Data Tools Platform (DTP) - Tutorial

Ist zwar für Derby, aber erklärt die Nutzung von DTP ganz gut imho.


----------



## Hatschi (8. Feb 2010)

mh, Eclipse spukt mir da wieder nen Fehler aus...
mal nochmal grundsätzlich, enthält Eclipse Java EE das WTP (so wie es in "Java ist auch eine Insel" beschrieben ist), oder nicht? Und wenn nicht, wie kann ich es installieren bzw, wie kann ich dieses SQL Scrapbook Page bekommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (8. Feb 2010)

quantum finde ich persönlich nicht gut. würde dir zu einem anderen tool raten z.b. SQuirreL SQL Client Home Page


----------



## Hatschi (9. Feb 2010)

ich persönlich würde ja gerne das WTP nutzen was eigentlich ja laufen sollte... könnt ihr mir nicht mal da helfen, dass das mal alles so funktioniert wie es eigentlich klappen sollte (-> SQL Scrapbook Page)?


----------



## Momolin (10. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

hilft vielleicht:

File -> New -> Other -> SQL Development -> SQL File

und dann zur Perspektive

Database Development (Window -> Open Perspektive -> Other -> Database Development)

(ich habe die Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers)

Grüße
Momolin


----------



## Hatschi (13. Feb 2010)

danke


----------

